# Mill Lane Hatfield Heath POW Camp



## KingLewis92 (Dec 6, 2011)

Forgive me if this is posted in the wrong section...
Went about a month ago with Madaxe & Green Giant
The web says it was an Egg Packing Factory?
Surprisingly i cant find any info... 
Picture's aint all that either as i still cant get used to the settings 













































































If Anyone Can Find Any History, Please Do post 







​


----------



## highcannons (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks for posting, I found the pictures really interesting. There an Italian one near me I keep meaning to get round to. Regards any history hope this helps..................
Camp 116 Mill Lane Camp,Mill Lane,Hatfield Heath,Essex
German POW of standard type.






"More successful was the Austrian and German prisoners of war who were kept in a camp at Hatfield Heath and sent out daily to 'help on the land'. Our first batch were Austrian and they were hard workers and Mum was so sorry for them she looked at their ration for the day and promptly invited them to share our food - they even ate with us. The next lot were German and all but one of those were also polite, hard workers and they too shared our food and ate in the kitchen with us. My biggest impression was the way they stood whenever Mum got up and would never sit until she too sat down. Dad corresponded for some time with one of them, a Walter Scheile (?) from Beilefeld in Germany."

from http://www.bbc.co.uk/ww2peopleswar/stories/19/a4073519.shtml

After the war became an egg packing company (Greenways Eggs)


----------



## skeleton key (Dec 6, 2011)

Good to see you out there with the fellas Lew  Sweet as.
Oh Lew ,The Bayeux tapestry have you seen it ?
Ur Pics are about the same size lol
Might wanna fix that 
SK 

Will shout u on Fb Bud


----------



## chris (Dec 6, 2011)

Really glad to see it's still there. Did you get into the tower?


----------



## KingLewis92 (Dec 7, 2011)

chris said:


> Really glad to see it's still there. Did you get into the tower?



Yeah, The ladder has has wood cladding on it to stop climbing up it, But it really aint that hard to climb
What was the tower used for do you know


----------



## KingLewis92 (Dec 7, 2011)

skeleton key said:


> Good to see you out there with the fellas Lew  Sweet as.
> Oh Lew ,The Bayeux tapestry have you seen it ?
> Ur Pics are about the same size lol
> Might wanna fix that
> ...



I Think My Pic's Might Even Be That Little Bit bigger


----------



## green giant (Jan 6, 2012)

Sorry for the delay, not having a pc makes it difficult to upload pics 


























No report is complete without a bog shot 















Thanks


----------



## mersonwhoopie (Jan 6, 2012)

And no bog shot is complete without a report.. and I just had a cracker!! Nice photo's!


----------



## green giant (Jan 6, 2012)

mersonwhoopie said:


> And no bog shot is complete without a report.. and I just had a cracker!! Nice photo's!



Hahaha, at least you didn't include the photo  cheers mate!


----------



## outkast (Jan 6, 2012)

glad to see it still standing, was under threat at one time, was the mumified fox still there? did you see the muriels on the wall?


----------



## 4201Chieftain (Feb 10, 2012)

outkast said:


> glad to see it still standing, was under threat at one time, was the mumified fox still there? did you see the muriels on the wall?



I was here about 3 weeks ago, the fox is still there!


----------



## nelly (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice stuff Lew, keep it up!!!


----------



## FFerret (Feb 17, 2012)

Glad its still standing, the buildings at the back of the camp near the house are still used (was told that this was the Guards Billet Area).


----------



## John_D (Feb 17, 2012)

There is a short article in the _Hatfield Heath Village Magazine_ about the camp


----------

